# SSBB 2v2  March Tourney



## -Lucario- (Mar 16, 2009)

It's been a while since we've had one of these, so I figured that I would hold a 2v2 Super Smash Brothers Brawl Tournament for this month. Here are the rules :*

2v2 Tourney*:

- 4 stock. 
- Double Elimination. (Once the semi finals start, all continues are eliminated if a team has a continue left)
-If a persons partner is unable to participate in a fight, they will be given a computer ally as a replacement.​ - The winners of a match will be decided by the best out of 3 fights (The semi finals and finals will be the best out of 5)
- No items.
- 1 map will be chosen by each team to be used in the tourney.
- Each match will have a 10 minute time limit.
- Will be held on the 21st at 1 P.M PST. 
- Anything goes fighting (Edge gaurding/ fighting off the stage permitted)
- You can choose your own teammate.
- Outside player entries are permitted if and only if:
1) You register that persons screen name on this thread (Name used in brawl matches). He/She must use that name through the entirety of the tournament. 
2) They play/agree to the rules of the tourney.


- Team Attack will be turned on.



Registration will take place until the 26th. If you need a teammate for this tourney, send me a PM and I will match you with another person looking for a teammate. When you have your team set up, both participants must send me a private message, confirming their team. When you are registered, your name will be shown under the "Registered contestants for the tourney" section of this post.

The tourney bracket will be put up on display on Friday the 27th.

Post any questions or concerns on here, or send them to me via PM.

*Registered contestants for the tourney:
**Team 1
**Pheonix
Cheesewulf

Team2
THDragon*
* Volf*
*
Team 3
ChillCoyotl
Devious Bane

Team 4
Kuzooma1
SirRob

Team 5 (Depending on situation)*
*-Lucario-
L

********************Late entries are allowed******************


* *Tourney Begins Saturday, April 4th.*


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 16, 2009)

Edit: 10am PST = 7am where I'm at, could you move it a bit later?


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 16, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Edit: 10am PST = 7am where I'm at, could you move it a bit later?



Fix'd.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

Good to know the date and time. Time's 1:00 PM for me unless changed. I'll make sure to be around even though It's gonna cut my home time down by 3/4.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 16, 2009)

What I might do is split the tourney into two parts, meaning we will start the tourney this Saturday and end it next Saturday if the situation calls for it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 16, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Fix'd.


Edit: My math was backwards, 10am PST = 1pm my time.
Should be able to get on with no problem of being asleep.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> What I might do is split the tourney into two parts, meaning we will start the tourney this Saturday and end it next Saturday if the situation calls for it.



Sounds good to me, I haven't been home in 3 months and I'm gonna be leaving again in a few days. XD lol Can't wait though.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 16, 2009)

Interested, but only my friend has a Wii (and i bought him SSBB). I'll see if i can use his name for this tourney, so add me as a researve on this.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 16, 2009)

as I already said, I'm in :3

10 am PST is 7 pm here, so that'll be alright if nothing unexpected pops up


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 16, 2009)

Im in 3pm GMT right?


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 16, 2009)

If I am correct,
*PST = GMT-8*
I am GMT-5, so I need to add 3 hours to get my time.
If you are GMT-1, you need add 7 hours to get your time.
If you are GMT-9, you need to subtract 1 hour to get your time.
And so on...

Best to use a 24hour clock and then convert to avoid confusion.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> If I am correct,
> *PST = GMT-8*
> I am GMT-5, so I need to add 3 hours to get my time.
> If you are GMT-1, you need add 7 hours to get your time.
> ...



Hell I did the lazy thing, just clicked on my clock in the corner and set my time for PST.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 18, 2009)

I decided to extend registration since I didn't do a good job announcing the tourney + I wasn't online much for the past few days (stupid classes =( ) Registration will continue on till next wednesday.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I guess I won't mind to do at least one SSBB tourney, I'm obessed with taunting to much either losing or wining.

with the no items rule does this apply to characters who use items as part of their specials, Peach, King Dedede, Snake, wario, zero suit samus, sonic's spring and diddy kong's bananas?

sorry to sound like a idiot but what do you mean by "Double Elimination" is it all players have two chances to make it to the semi finals?

I will try to not get to cocky with taunting x_X


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm guessing that the tourny is being pushed later then? If it is awesome, more time at home. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 19, 2009)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> Well I guess I won't mind to do at least one SSBB tourney, I'm obessed with taunting to much either losing or wining.
> 
> with the no items rule does this apply to characters who use items as part of their specials, Peach, King Dedede, Snake, wario, zero suit samus, sonic's spring and diddy kong's bananas?
> 
> ...




The no items rule only applies to items that are made available via item switch (Hammer, smash ball, fan, ray gun, pokeball, ect.). Character items, such as diddy kongs bananas, are allowed.

As for the double elimination rule, that's exactly what it means. How it will work is the losers of each round will face off against each other while the winners face off against each other. So it basically all translates to "You have 1 continue if you lose".


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 20, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I decided to extend registration since I didn't do a good job announcing the tourney + I wasn't online much for the past few days (stupid classes =( ) Registration will continue on till next wednesday.


 
Does this mean the torney will be next week?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 20, 2009)

HEY ALL! I been so freakin' busy, and if you delay it Luc, that would greatly benefit me, no way I can do tomorrow. I'll sign up if delayed, but could you also give me the time it's at again? I've seen so many different times on this page my head is currently at 25 o'clock %-P


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Volf said:


> HEY ALL! I been so freakin' busy, and if you delay it Luc, that would greatly benefit me, no way I can do tomorrow. I'll sign up if delayed, but could you also give me the time it's at again? I've seen so many different times on this page my head is currently at 25 o'clock %-P



It's at 1:00 PM PST. Look up what time it is in your timezone.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 21, 2009)

I sent him a PM to see if we're doing it today, currently 12pm PST if I am correct.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I sent him a PM to see if we're doing it today, currently 12pm PST if I am correct.



We're not doing it today, registration has been pushed forward till Wednesday so it'll be next Saturday. Also if we did it today there's only 3 registered contestants, that would be a very small tourny. :/


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 21, 2009)

Figured as much.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Figured as much.



And why aren't you registered yet? Have you sent him a PM saying you're going to participate yet? Your name's not on the list yet.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 21, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The no items rule only applies to items that are made available via item switch (Hammer, smash ball, fan, ray gun, pokeball, ect.). Character items, such as diddy kongs bananas, are allowed.
> 
> As for the double elimination rule, that's exactly what it means. How it will work is the losers of each round will face off against each other while the winners face off against each other. So it basically all translates to "You have 1 continue if you lose".


 ok thanks for the info lucario, sign me up for the tournament.

btw can you talk to me on yahoo messenger when the tourney is gonna start I think at the UK it will be 9 PM when the tournament starts am I right dude?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Mar 22, 2009)

[Off topic] I was in a SSBB tournament yesterday. Sadly im so rusty I only made it to the 2nd round using only Ness.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2009)

Silibus said:


> [Off topic] I was in a SSBB tournament yesterday. Sadly im so rusty I only made it to the 2nd round using only Ness.



gasp! :O hes back!
hey there^^

im still thinking about entering the tournament... im not too sure yet


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 25, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 25, 2009)

well okay, 3 entrants so far...

that's not much, mhm


----------



## pheonix (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope more people join up or this will be a very short tournament. :/


----------



## SirRob (Mar 25, 2009)

Why didn't I see this before? Of course I'll join!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll join up, if this thing does go anywhere...


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 26, 2009)

5 entrants now. need 3 - 11 - 27 more


----------



## pheonix (Mar 26, 2009)

Yay! a couple more people. ^_^ Still would like more but I can't really do much about that. 2 days left.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 27, 2009)

Well the entry dead line is coming to a close. Sorry i didn't update the main page, I got slammed with another load from my beloved college. The front page is now updated.

I'm not sure if it will be a rather big 2v2 tourney, but meh, it's the best I can do =(


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 27, 2009)

2 rounds!


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 27, 2009)

From the looks of it, it's only going to be a 2 round game. Well I will get started on creating teams. We're gonna have to hold it next Saturday, so that each member can get use to their teammate.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to have to do this, but i will have to pull out. I just got a job, starting next Saturday, Working 8am - 8pm BST


----------



## pheonix (Mar 28, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> Sorry to have to do this, but i will have to pull out. I just got a job, starting next Saturday, Working 8am - 8pm BST



That sucks but it's good you got a job. I hope we get more people before the new date, I'm looking foward to this and I don't want it to be too short or easy.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 28, 2009)

Updated the page. Good luck at your new job Rune. Sorry to hear that you won't make the tourney though.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 2, 2009)

Only a couple of days left.
Chances are I might be late because of the Z's. I'm also taking part in a month-long tourney, but I can get to this one with no problem.

Oh, I was wondering:


			
				OP said:
			
		

> - Will be held on the *21st at 1 P.M PST*


I know the date has changed, but is the time still correct?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomorrow the Tourey will begin and I can not wait to play! Everyone, I wish you all good luck in the Tourney.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf is gonna kick our ass if I get button-lag like I did today >.<


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright, teams are officially set. Here is how the set up will work: Tomorrow at 1 P.M PST, everyone is to be logged onto the forums to prepare for their matches. Colors are as followed: Odd team numbers are blue, even team numbers are red. 

The Match up: 

*Team 1 vs. Team 4

Team 3 vs Team 2*

If a team is not able to participate tomorrow, then that team will receive an automatic disqualification. Me and my brother(Team 5) will fill in the spot of any missing team so that the small competition can go as followed. *Make sure to have everyones friend code added to your console!*

Devious Bane - 2621-6681-4395
Kuzooma1 - 3780-8715-8525
Cheese (Jekyl) - 0516 8703 3788
SirRob (Rob) - 1762 2356 0115
ChillCoyotl (Chill) - 4940 5095 6382
Volf - 2921 9284 3127
Pheonix - 3952 7835 0662
THDragon- 3137-0695-0280
Lucario and L - 4640 0456 8023


Good luck to all of you. May the best team win!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

so okay, 1 pm PST is around 10 pm here



> Cheesewulf is gonna kick our ass if I get button-lag like I did today >.<


well no, Rob and Chill are kicking our asses


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

1pm PST = 4pm here.
Good luck to day, guys.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yo! If anyone is having trouble understanding when the Tourney will began I found this clock that goes by the real time in California. http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Pacific/d/-8/java

It all starts a 1 PM


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know if I'll be able to be logged on on the forums before I play, I only have so much time on this computer before my friend has to do school work. I've read the update and know fully what's going on to this point. Since I might not be online I'll remind you cheese, please make the room in our matches cause I probably wont be on the forum at the same time as we play. I can't wait for the match to start, I'll be online waiting. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it's best that people are online for when the matches start. That would make running things a bit more easier.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah it's best that people are online for when the matches start. That would make running things a bit more easier.



I'll try my hardest but I don't know what's gonna happen in the next 3 hours. I'll definitely be on the Wii but the computer will most likely be taken.  That's not gonna effect my participation if I can't be on the forum before the match will it?


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

No it won't. Just as long as your teammate is able to communicate with the forums, you should be ok. This won't take too long to finish anyways.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

So who is fighting who in the first round?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

> So who is fighting who in the first round?


Team 1 vs Team 4

Pheonix and I vs you and Rob


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Right now? But it not 1 oâ€™clock yet.

Well, I will still going to wait, am just going to make room untill SirRob shows uo.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Right now? But it not 1 oâ€™clock yet.
> 
> Well, I will still going to wait, am just going to make room untill SirRob shows uo.


 
Unsecond thought, maybe I will just wait until SirRob show up. It will be less confusing that way.


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Matches officially start in 19 minutes. I will contact Rob to inform him of the matches.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm here.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet! So is everybody here?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you, Cheese and Pheonix playing eachother?


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to go, I was just Brawling Cheese and Pheonix too.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright then, I gest will have to wait for them. SirRob, I am going to make a room while Cheese and Pheonix are frighting, I met you there. Same go to two as well.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey, I haven't seen my teammate. Is Chill still playing?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Lucario's internet crashed, he wants me to manage the tourney for now.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay...
I've noticed that quite a few people are absent, and the time to start has been reached.
How are we proceeding?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the computer now and I'm ready for the match.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

I have problems joining Kuzooma's room...

well I hope everyone knows the exact rules :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Pheonix, you and I should have our match as soon as possible.

Devious Bane, how many people in your match are present?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Waiting on you two to join in.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

@Rob-
1: Me.
Team 2 vs Team 3, I'm the only one on.

Edit: Do you have me added? It says it's still pending.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I have problems joining Kuzooma's room...
> 
> well I hope everyone knows the exact rules :3



I'mj having trouble joining his room too. :/



SirRob said:


> Pheonix, you and I should have our match as soon as possible.
> 
> Devious Bane, how many people in your match are present?



Okay, I'm ready right now but someone else has to make the room cause I can't join Kuzooma's.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't join my room either?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll try

and please pick a serious stage


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll try
> 
> and please pick a serious stage


*Picks 75m*


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

SirRob said:


> *Picks 75m*



D: lol

I''ve joined the room but it didn't let me pick my color. :/


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry but.. I join Rob room as soon as he jumped out if my.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> @Rob-
> 1: Me.
> Team 2 vs Team 3, I'm the only one on.
> 
> Edit: Do you have me added? It says it's still pending.


Is the entire tournament today? Because in that case, you should probably wait like, half an hour or something and then have you move on to the second round by default.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Is the entire tournament today? Because in that case, you should probably wait like, half an hour or something and then have you move on to the second round by default.


As far as Lucario has said, yeah.
Well, I also need a teammate too. I might as well drop out considering all the difficulty everyone is having.

Edit: Yeah, might as well. I have another month-long tournament I'm in as well.

****DROPPED OUT****


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

...the fuck?

I can't join yours either, Rob...


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Waiting on you Cheese.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> -If a persons partner is unable to participate in a fight, they will be given a computer ally as a replacement.​


You'll have to fight with a level 9 CPU.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> I can't join yours either, Rob...



T_T I hope you're able to join.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> I can't join yours either, Rob...


Weird. Do you want to make the room?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

maybe I should make the room

yeah I'll make one


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

So what about us, Cheese still is not our room yet.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

It just hit me! Who going to be red and who is goig to be blue?


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright im back online, is chill not here?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting real dizzy right now.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, I realized when Pikachu was doing his down smash that Team Attack wasn't on.


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonder where chill and the rest are >.>;

This is gonna be insane.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, I KOed you twice, Kuzooma. x_x


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Good games.

Sorry Kuzooma, I kept forgetting that shields/dodges don't activate until 2 seconds you press the button.


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

So what were the results?

I'm not able to get in contact with the other contestants, so it looks like me and my bro are the only team left =|


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Make that 3 KOs.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf and Pheonix won both matches.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Make that 3 KOs.


Well at least I don't randomly hit you when neither of our opponents are near us.


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright, well cheese and pheonix, hate to say it, but me and my bro are the last team left (We were suppose to be a replacement team -.-), so if you want you can play us (Looks like 2 teams skipped out on the tourney).


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well it is not like I round house you kick you to the flipin moon when you were not looking. I mean it really hard to back when your in a teambattle with the friendly fire turn on.


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 4, 2009)

*shrugs* I suppose this tourney is over. Oh well pheonix and cheese win this months tourney by technicality


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Well it is not like I round house you kick you to the flipin moon when you were not looking. I mean it really hard to back when your in a teambattle with the friendly fire turn on.


Well when two of my enemies are right in front of me and are about to die, you know, I kinda want to attack them.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

well I kinda knew it some would not appear

I would say no one won, still, we fought with official tourney rules but well, it was more a friendly match to me... but hey, those were neat

this community is much too small and whatever to set up a real real tourney :<


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

Good games guys. Sorry for KOing you a few times cheese, it's hard to use link with lag. XD Wait we win the whole thing!?!? T_T I was hoping for at least 2 rounds. :/

Well if anyone wants to play I'm still online.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> it's hard to use link with lag.


Link's better with lag.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good games guys. Sorry for KOing you a few times cheese, it's hard to use link with lag. XD *Wait we win the whole thing!?!? T_T I was hoping for at least 2 rounds. :/*


this

yeah, well, uh, ehm, mhm, it's... okay, I KOed you far more often than you me, but hell I couldn't help but I giggled like a little girl when I Koed you 

are you on yahoo?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

sigh... I am sorry Rob, alright. I am sorry that I could pull my own weight during and for hitting you by mistake. If you want to piss off on something then let it be me. I always second best at everything anyway.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Link's better with lag.



I didn't think so but I'm a little rusty cause I haven't played online in a few weeks.



Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> yeah, well, uh, ehm, mhm, it's... okay, I KOed you far more often than you me, but hell I couldn't help but I giggled like a little girl when I Koed you
> 
> are you on yahoo?



I can get on yahoo if you want, it just so happens that that's the only messenger my friend uses. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can get on yahoo if you want, it just so happens that that's the only messenger my friend uses. ^_^


well if you want :3
I'm just bored D:

I accidently you all


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> sigh... I am sorry Rob, alright. I am sorry that I could pull my own weight during and for hitting you by accentednt.


I'm sorry I made you lose.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I didn't think so but I'm a little rusty cause I haven't played online in a few weeks.
> 
> You two just won the the Tourny and your calling yourself rusty. Trust me, I do not think your rusty.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> pheonix said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think so but I'm a little rusty cause I haven't played online in a few weeks.
> ...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah yeah. e_e

< Sore loser.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yeah yeah. e_e
> 
> < Sore loser.



I remember costing you the last tourny we where in, you always have bad luck for some reason. If you want to have a few matches to let off some steam I'll be on after me and my friend pick up my other friend from work. I'm sure you'll pummel me like you usually do but I could use the practice.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I remember costing you the last tourny we where in, you always have bad luck for some reason. If you want to have a few matches to let off some steam I'll be on after me and my friend pick up my other friend from work. I'm sure you'll pummel me like you usually do but I could use the practice.


It's not luck, it's lag, your skill, and my lack of skill. Also, fighting online doesn't blow off steam for me, it just makes me more irritated.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, crap, forgot about this whole tourney.

I'll be able to get my matches in in a couple days, probably...

Oh, wait. It's over. My bad!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2009)

SirRob said:


> It's not luck, it's lag, your skill, and my lack of skill. Also, fighting online doesn't blow off steam for me, it just makes me more irritated.


 
Your lack skill?!?! you're one of the hardest people to beat 1 on 1. I know that it's frustreating fighting on the net with lag though. Disregard my bad spelling, no spell check.


----------

